# '14 Evinrude E-Tec 115



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I have an Evinrude 115 hung on the back of my ECC Vantage. When I run wide open for more than 30 sec I lose 500 RPM....5200 down to 4700. Once I quickly pull back the throttle and then quickly push it back down, it goes right back to 5200 with no problem until another 15-30 secs go by and then I have to repeat the process. The motor is running smooth and on all cylinders the entire time. Any ideas? I probably have less that 15 hours on the motor so I will be calling Evinrude if I can't find an easy fix.

Thanks,

-Miller


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Today's guess is: throttle creep caused by slightly out of adustment cable. :-?


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

sounds like you have a fuel restrictions. you need to watch your primer bulb and see if its collapsing when that rpm loss occurs. and you can take it back to where you got it from and get it fixed


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will look for both of those.

-Miller


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

5200rpm is way low for that motor. Seems low.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

At the end of last summer I re-propped the motor with a 3 blade Viper 13 7/8 x 15 (from a 13 x 17, 4 blade Rouge) and changed to the Evinrude XD100 oil setting. The RPM loss seemed to go away for a couple of trips, but I was never able to get above 5200 without trimming way up to the point where the boat starts to porpoise. I changed jobs and was unable to get on the water last fall and winter. Last week spent 4 days in the keys and the RPM issue has returned. I think this is a motor issue. Boat is at the shop...will let everyone know what I find.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

I spoke with the Evinrude service tech today. He tells me that there is a service bulletin on the E-Tec 115 regarding loss of mid range RPMS and it basically describes my exact issue. The fix is to update the Onboard Computer software. hopefully this fixes the issue.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Ran the boat this weekend...the software update fixed the issue.


----------

